# copying a dvd with Nero 10?



## tbest08

I'm trying to copy DvD's with Nero 10, but I keep getting a message that the DvD is copy protected. Is there something within Nero that can bypass this? Or do I need to install another program?


----------



## Shane

Sorry we cant help you with this. 

http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html

#DVD/Blu-Ray disk decryption.


----------



## Wildduk

Check out Afterdawn forum....


----------

